# My Favorite to date



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sorry about the horrible quality of the pic


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

very nice bill - I agree, that's probably the best pen you've ever posted a pic of.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice........CEO


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Excellent pen Bill !!
Is it Antler, I thought it may be the thing I sent you But it looks too big around for that.

Bill


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's antler


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super turning work, Bill... I likee !!!!

and an honest to God FOUNTAIN pen as well.....

Haven't seen that kit before...but it's perfect....:cheers:


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Bill made this pen for me, I haven't got to put my hands on it yet, offhsore right now. But I have been able to drool over the pictures for a couple of days LOL. It is absolutely beautiful and can't wait to check it out. My only concern is after you get a pen of this caliber, what is left out there for me.......I"m sure Bill will come up with something LOL. Thanks again Bill for a true one of a kind.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

wow thats about the best pen i've seen.i wish i could do that.to tell the truth i've never turned a pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HEMI said:


> wow thats about the best pen i've seen.i wish i could do that.*to tell the truth i've never turned a pen*.


If that's the case, Hemi....don't EVER turn even ONE...or you will be hopelessly hooked and sucked into the 'vortex'... First thing you know...you will be up to yore knees in pens......


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

your right my wife would kill me if i got more tools
my bigest fear is when i die she will sell all of my stuff for what i told her i payed for it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Bill.


----------

